# Silhouette SD Software- What's best?



## Angel48 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi All,
I'm considering purchasing the Silhouette SD for cutting Rhinestone templates & wanted to get feedback from anyone who owns one & what software you use & if you like it. 
I'm new to this so I'm looking for the easiest software to learn with the best support. 

I know there is Funtime 2010 & KNK Studio GE 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Angel


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Angel,

I am also new. I asked a silar question a fee days ago and Sandy said she has a video( you can look back under my question) using funtime but that Knk studio GE offers more designs.


----------



## Angel48 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Serenity, 
Welcome to the forum! Believe me, you will get all sorts of great advice here. 
I've been talking with Sandy, she has been SO much help thus far. Sandy if you're reading this, thanks for your time once again! You're the best!!

I wanted to get feedback from other users of the product as well before I make my purchase. 
Thanks 
Angel


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

You're welcome, Angel! I always want my customers to thoroughly research their options before buying.


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

Personally, I really like the Silhouette Studio that came free with my Silhouette SD but if you want it mostly for rhinestones you will probably want to upgrade to Silhouette pro which is about 45 or 50.00 more. It'all a matter of personal choice. 
Bonnie Williams


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

I forgot to add that I too agree that Sandy Jo is a blessing to all of us, so helpful on so many things that we all do. Thank you Sandy1

Bonnie Williams
Kansas City, M(O


----------

